# A Thank you or a Discount



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

Like most of the Vendors here I give a "Thank You" gift with each order, usually a blank, sometimes Ca, other times a pen pouch and other times something else. What I'm wondering is what would you like better especially with todays economy, the "Thank You" gift or would you like a gift certificate to be used on your next visit so you could pick out your own "Thank You" or use it for a discount. When we give a blank I try to give an acrylic blank to acrylic users a wood blank to wood users, but we never know. As of now my software won't let me do a gift certificate or discount code but I would be willing to change software to accomadate what "YOU WANT". I would really like to hear back and also your reasons


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2012)

If "gift" certificate is chosen, then what value? Is it a % of previous sales invoice? Reason that I ask is if it's say "a dollar or two" then I would be more inclined to accept a "whooopee freebie". If it's say a $5 certifificate, then I would probably desire that more and apply it to my next order.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jan 12, 2012)

I choose discount code. Freebies are nice but I'd rather the $ to buy something I know I will use.

AK


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the surprise factor of a gift...even if that surprise is a gift certificate or discount code!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't voted but just wanted to offer my thoughts since I don't find a "right" option from the list. From dealing with the larger suppliers, who don't provide thank you's, I don't normally expect one when I'm ordering supplies. But when I *DO* get one it does endear my hear just a little bit to that person or supplier who went the extra mile. 

I imagine you'll get several varying replies back on this. Some that may only buy from you once might be happy with "just a blank" or a "random gift" rather than a discount card or number, while those that are repeat buyers may well favor the discount so they can apply it to what they want to purchase instead. Then there's all kinds of variables in-between that would cause me to ramble on too much, so I'll digress and leave with just my 2 cents worth. Good luck on your poll Roy!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

Good question Peter, I was thinking along the lines of 10% off your next order and each order you would get a new discount code for the following order. Just thinking out loud now 





wood-of-1kind said:


> If "gift" certificate is chosen, then what value? Is it a % of previous sales invoice? Reason that I ask is if it's say "a dollar or two" then I would be more inclined to accept a "whooopee freebie". If it's say a $5 certifificate, then I would probably desire that more and apply it to my next order.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm happy with just getting what I paid for.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 12, 2012)

To me a discount off your next order feels like you are trying to get more of my business. Sometimes a freebie will make you try something you have never thought to use before and doesn't feel like it has any strings attached.


----------



## kovalcik (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the surprise thank you gift.  I like getting something I may not have ordered on my own. It lets me try out new things.


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm probably not alone in having so many blanks and kits (way more than I need...according to my wife).  When I get freebies, I think it's a really nice gesture, but typically can't use them.  Maybe you can offer free shipping on your next order.  If it were me, someone who orders over $50-$75 would qualify for free shipping on their next order.  If someone orders something less then I would throw in a small freebie.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 12, 2012)

wolftat said:


> I'm happy with just getting what I paid for.



I am too.  Let's face it, there is no free lunch.  Giving gifts or codes is a good marketing strategy but the reality of it is it just makes the cost of everything higher to cover the costs of the "gift" or code.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 12, 2012)

I am plenty happy with getting what I paid for in a very timely manner, this is what will keep me coming back.  The big kids on the block charge too much for shipping and/or take forever getting something to you.  Plopping something free in is going WAY above and beyond.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

Christopher, good point and I imagine even when a "Thank You" gift is included with the order some feel obligated to buy again from a vendor.
If we as Vendors really are honest the reason we give "Thank You" gifts is to get and keep your business. I'm thinking that maybe instead of a $2 blank if I gave a 10% gift card off of your next order it would do two things 
1-Save you money as $10 off of a $100 order is better than a couple of blanks you might or might not have wanted in the first place.
2. If these were to be accumalitive up to $100 you would be able to get on order up to $100 free. ( not saying this would be done but it is something for me to think on)   



Displaced Canadian said:


> To me a discount off your next order feels like you are trying to get more of my business. Sometimes a freebie will make you try something you have never thought to use before and doesn't feel like it has any strings attached.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 12, 2012)

I picked the discount code, mainly because I KNOW I will be back to your "shop" and because the items I usually buy tend to be higher end... I do like the "gifts" I see when I open my package, but as this turns more business oriented for me, the discount is a known and usable item.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm still thinking about this one... and by the way, Thank YOU for the "Thank you" gifts.  I've gotten one with every order and don't believe I'VE ever said thanks to YOU!


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jan 12, 2012)

Leave it like it is.  Our vendors give good deals and fair prices.  When you receive that unexpected item in the box it means something.  Other alternatives smack of "Big Box Retailers" to me.  If I do not get something added to my box I still feel I got what I wanted from the perxon I wanted it from (a fellow IAP member).


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mason Kuettel said:


> I like the surprise factor of a gift...even if that surprise is a gift certificate or discount code!


 
+1 on the surprise factor! Heck, i would just be grateful to receive anything if its free! Mama always said not to look a gift horse in the mouth!:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Nothing*

My personal approach is to keep the price as low as I can.  Hence no freebies and no discounts under most circumstances.


----------



## txbob (Jan 12, 2012)

*I hate paying for shipping....*

I hate paying shipping and handling charges. If I need a blank, I've probably already bought it. A minimum order size would be ok, just don't charge me for shipping. 
txbob


----------



## studioso (Jan 12, 2012)

just saying, the first time I got a freebee (from exoticblanks, if I'm not mistaken) it was green metallic resin blanks. when I first open the box, I started getting all worked up, since I knew I haven't ordered it and figured I was either getting ripped off (I was just starting and didn't know about IAP yet!) or that the seller had made a mistake that I will have to go through the trouble of fixing.

than i saw the "freebe" sticker on it:  I never felt so thankful! I probably buy something online 5 or so times a week. (especially since many things are more expensive here in Canada, as if we live in Narnia) and I NEVER get something for free. so thank you Roy, and most other vendors here on IAP, for the gifts.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 12, 2012)

Locally, I'm more likely to shop at stores that have the lower regular price than ones that offer a big discounted sale at times or membership cards...reason being is that the regular prices on those items, and all others, are usually higher to accommodate the occasional sale.  

So personally, I like shopping for the 'bottom line' price.  

However, from what I can deduce about marketing strategies, and pen companies in general, it appears that freebie blanks get more publicity and thus more bang-for-the-buck than future discounts or lower prices


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 12, 2012)

wolftat said:


> I'm happy with just getting what I paid for.



Me, too.

Honestly, I'd just as soon not get any of these gifts and for the seller to price accordingly.  Obviously, the cost of these freebies must be included in the prices that I am paying.  I'd just as soon not pay for them and get a better deal on the things that I actually buy.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 12, 2012)

Just looking at my own buying behavior; I have a tendency to do a follow-up purchase if I have a discount that I know will be expiring. For me, three months till expiration is an appropriate time to entice me. Any shorter and I probably can't justify the next purchase so soon. If it's too much longer, I tend to forget about it.  Anything less than 10% probably is not worth it to me. Free shipping is a great incentive.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the "surprise factor" of a freebie, and like Displaced Canadian said, it has been a way to try other things I might never have ordered otherwise .... often things I end up ordering more of later on.


----------



## markgum (Jan 12, 2012)

I enjoy the freebie.  I never expect one; and usually its something that intrigues me to try something new.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 12, 2012)

Roy, I think you would be very surprised if you had a 'No Freebie - No Discount' option.
Like has been said, there is no such thing as a freebie. You're running a business and therefore the cost of the 'freebie' or future discount is factored into the price.  Only a one-time customer wins, your regular clients are footing the bill for their freebie.
Just good honest decent prices will do for most folks. 

I also think freebies can be a bit embarrassing too for a purchaser.
They might not like the 'freebie' at all but now feel obliged to mention the vendor glowingly when they next SOYP. 

Vendors shouldn't try to buy a reputation, they should earn it. :wink:


----------



## socdad (Jan 12, 2012)

I did not vote … I would be happy with any one of the three options


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 12, 2012)

socdad said:


> I did not vote … I would be happy with any one of the three options



That's a good choice - there are no losing options, are there!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the gift, because a gift is well, a gift. I don't obligated to make another purchase. Tempted maybe if it was a nice blank so now I have to get a pen kit to match. A discount or a code is business and it does have that feeling of drawing on the next purchase. A gift says thank you for the purchase I already made.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

As has been well pointed out, there is no such thing as a "THANK YOU GIFT",FREEBEE or what ever we call it, as vendors we just take it from our bottom line, but even the big boys CSUSA for example will at times give a "THANK YOU" in the form of a discount  free or discounted shipping.It's part of the marketing stragity of most companies. If I stopped giving "Thank You" gifts there would be not enough extra margin to lower prices oh maybe one item but not across the board, it would increase  my bottom line over a year but really not give my customers a better value.
The free shipping could work  with orders over a certain amount and that is something I've though about but discarded as no cost effective. Maybe as a promotion but not as an every day thing. Keep posting this is very helpful.


----------



## studioso (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not sure why everyone is saying that the freebie comes at a cost to the buyer.
I might be wrong, but I've purchased from Csusa and penn, as well as at local stores, and didn't get anything free, yet the prices were not necessarily cheaper than by other IAP vendors.

and how cheaper can it get?

by my very rough calculations, based on an estimate of my average order, most vendors are "spending" around 1% on the freebie. very much worth it, IMHO, as a marketing expense.

BTW, sort of on the subject, penblanks.ca has a very nice feature, if you are subscribed to the email listing. they have a different item (or a group of items) on sale every week. sometimes at a high discount. I know I look forward to get their email ,usually on saturday night, and it certainly has brought me to their web sie and made put together a purchase. (but than again, sometimes I wait to buy something I don't need desperately until it goes on sale...)


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 12, 2012)

The little kid in me says "FREEBEEEEE!"


----------



## LeeR (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the small "freebies" are a nice touch.  The first acrylic pen I turned was the result of getting a freebie acrylic blank with some pen kits I ordered.

The thing I ALWAYS jump on is free shipping.  In fact, I usually time my orders to Lee Valley for general woodworking stuff to those times of the year that they offer free shipping. And since many online offers require a minimum order size to get the free shipping, it encourages me to find that "something else" to order, just to get the total order $  up. I'd guess I'm not alone in following this practice.


----------



## KnB Polymers (Jan 12, 2012)

The most important thing that gets us going back to a company is fast shipping. 
The most important thing that drives us away from a company is high shipping.

I like "freebies", everyone does ... they are fun ... but personally, with the economy like it it, I would  jump faster on the discount on future purchases or discounted/free shipping.

But all in all, great customer service and fast shipping is my priority. I have no patience! LOL!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you want to get Canadian customers - offer free shipping....that's something we NEVER seem to get. 

I really get bored with the billion emails in my account saying 'free shipping on EVERY order'...but it never applies to Canadians. Even just a small discount in the amount of what the free shipping is saving the Americans would be nice...

Food for thought!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> If you want to get Canadian customers - offer free shipping....that's something we NEVER seem to get.
> 
> I really get bored with the billion emails in my account saying 'free shipping on EVERY order'...but it never applies to Canadians. Even just a small discount in the amount of what the free shipping is saving the Americans would be nice...
> 
> Food for thought!




Anything international requires a "customs form".  That form has to add up with the weight of the articles inside the box, and the pricing will determine how much Customs is due, to be paid by YOU, the buyer.  In contrast to shipping in the USA, where the package does not even need to be weighed, if it is in the flat rate boxes.

Properly preparing these documents requires time, above and beyond the time for domestic shipping.  IF employees are doing this, it adds a significant "overhead burden".  If you are small enough to do it yourself, it takes as long to do ONE international as it does to do several domestic.

Food for thought.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 13, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Anything international requires a "customs form".  That form has to add up with the weight of the articles inside the box, and the pricing will determine how much Customs is due, to be paid by YOU, the buyer.  In contrast to shipping in the USA, where the package does not even need to be weighed, if it is in the flat rate boxes.
> 
> Properly preparing these documents requires time, above and beyond the time for domestic shipping.  IF employees are doing this, it adds a significant "overhead burden".  If you are small enough to do it yourself, it takes as long to do ONE international as it does to do several domestic.
> 
> Food for thought.



No argument, Ed - just stating that Canucks like discounted shipping too - esp. because the big players often offer 'free domestic', but not even a small discount on Canadian...

Just an observation!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Not easy*



maxwell_smart007 said:


> If you want to get Canadian customers - offer free shipping....that's something we NEVER seem to get.
> 
> I really get bored with the billion emails in my account saying 'free shipping on EVERY order'...but it never applies to Canadians. Even just a small discount in the amount of what the free shipping is saving the Americans would be nice...
> 
> Food for thought!


 I ship mostly in Small Flat Rate Box to the USA my cost with insurance is $5.80 -- to Canada with insurance it is about $14.00 and it gets worse from there.  I'd love to give free shipping to Canadians but my profit on a lot of orders is less than $8.20 and I'm really not in business to lose money.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 13, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> If you want to get Canadian customers - offer free shipping....that's something we NEVER seem to get.
> 
> I really get bored with the billion emails in my account saying 'free shipping on EVERY order'...but it never applies to Canadians. Even just a small discount in the amount of what the free shipping is saving the Americans would be nice...
> 
> Food for thought!


 

We treat our Canadian customers the same as we do those in the US.  Yes it costs us more than the $1 we have charge for the last couple of years, but they deserve something for living in that climate. :tongue:  Seriously though some of our best customers are Canadian and we treat them as such.  We in the US have it pretty good.  Shipping from one Canadian location to another is more than what it costs us to ship via first class international to Canada.  The part we do not have control over is what the Canadain government charges for duties, brokerage fees and GSTs which they collect at the time of delivery from the recipient.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Not saying that 'free' is a good idea, Smitty - just a 5.80 pr even -5.00 reduction, perhaps...

(and to clarify - I'm not trying to sound like I'm whining - just an observation in the spirit of this thread with the Canadian perspective on how to increase sales!)


----------



## bitshird (Jan 13, 2012)

I really liked the last gift, it was a real treat , something I had not expected at all. I think just leaving the gift thing is nice, the discount certificate isn't a bad idea, because most of us will be back regardless, but the gifts are a nice surprise, and in today's world we all need a nice surprise!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2012)

*I usually do that*



maxwell_smart007 said:


> Not saying that 'free' is a good idea, Smitty - just a 5.80 pr even -5.00 reduction, perhaps...
> 
> (and to clarify - I'm not trying to sound like I'm whining - just an observation in the spirit of this thread with the Canadian perspective on how to increase sales!)


  I do that.  I charge Canadians about $7-$8 for SFB if it is a free shipping to the USA item.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 13, 2012)

What a great thread!
If the prices remain competitive, I really like the surprise that comes in the box. Kind of reminds me of the crackerjacks! How many of those crackerjacks boxes or cereals did I buy because I was excited about the prize.
On one of my last orders I, very surprised, received a bottle of thin CA! And what timing! I was low on thin CA and then the nozzle snapped off and it was a hassle - but I was saved by the surprise in the order.
Discount codes are always nice - but there's just something kind of personal/special about the surprise in the box. 
I vote for keeping it fun! If everything were pure marketing and business - it would take all the fun out of it.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## navycop (Jan 13, 2012)

I choose the discount. You mentioned you gave wood blanks to wood users and acrylic to acrylic users. I would perfer a discount to apply to a kit. Or if I was a wood user use the discount to purchase an acrylic to try and vise versa.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 13, 2012)

O.K. I have read em all and still have not voted.  Here is my thought and yes I have gotten freebie gifts and appreciated everyone of them.  Just to give another idea for you to ponder over.  

Why not set up a a page to chose your gift.  

If you spend $50 pick from these 3 items, If you spend $100 pick from these 3 items.

It offers a freebie type with a choice of what you get.  I know I made a order that broke a certain amount when the freebie was certian blank that I know I would not otherwise be able to buy.  

Thanks by the way.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 13, 2012)

Roy, a "Thank You" gift is just that, a gift.  A discount code or Gift Cert is a "Your business is appreciated but to ever get the real thanks, you just gotta spend some more here" statement, in my not so humble opinion.  What ever you or any other vendor sees fit to include along with the order is thankfully accepted and I know that this order was appreciated regardless of size of order.  That is my $0.10 worth on the subject.  ($0.02 corrected for inflation)
Charles


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm with Martin - this is a great thread! I'm with the folk that like the "surprise" thing. And I don't mind if it means the cost of the order was a wee bit higher because of it. I've gotten several blanks that way. One was something I never would have picked. I put it on a decent pen kit and got an amazing pen. Go figure. Try something "out of the box". And "thanks for the 'free' gift".


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

So Andrew if I was to give free shipping as a promotion to my US customer (which I charge $5 no matter how smal or big the order is) you in the great north would be happy if I gave you the $5 off, I don't see that as a problem so consider it done. :biggrin:



maxwell_smart007 said:


> If you want to get Canadian customers - offer free shipping....that's something we NEVER seem to get.
> 
> I really get bored with the billion emails in my account saying 'free shipping on EVERY order'...but it never applies to Canadians. Even just a small discount in the amount of what the free shipping is saving the Americans would be nice...
> 
> Food for thought!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it is fine as is.  If I thought the prices were too inflated because of the "free" gift, I would choose a different vendor to shop with.  If I determine the advertised pricewas what I was willing to pay and then I get an "extra" in the box, great.  At that point I would consider it "free" as I got what I wanted at a price I agreed to pay.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jan 13, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> ... The part we do not have control over is what the Canadain government charges for duties, brokerage fees and GSTs which they collect at the time of delivery from the recipient.


I have yet to be charged any additional fee on any of my orders from the US.  Large orders may draw attension but my orders are typically $50-$150.

Any shipping advantage for us in Canada is a GREAT incentive!

AK


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 13, 2012)

The "surprise" is always nice.


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 13, 2012)

I voted gift because I think anything "extra" would/should be appreciated by the recipient.  I dont like the GC becasue it forces you to order again to use it and if you order like me that could be months or longer and then it is forgotten about.

When I post my small amount of blanks here I always try to give away some "extra" to fill the box.  It is usually 1 or more depending on the size of the order and room in the box and a variety of woods (still refining my casts) different than what they order and if I can dig it up different than previous orders.


----------



## terryf (Jan 13, 2012)

Personally I would prefer the lowest possible price rather than any of the three options. If its the lowest price it will generally get the most business with the odd exception.

The reason I say this is because I have customs to contend with. When the value is $150 I pay between 45 and 50 in duty. Approximately 33-40% depending on how the Customs Official classifies it, so the lower the cost, the lower the duty, the easier on the pocket.

That said, if I was in the States I would have answered the "thank you gift". The odd little surprise is always nice but heres a suggestion...

How about allowing customers to choose their gift - ie. if spending between 50 and 100 you can have one out of these possible choices, 101 to 150 pick two out of the following choices etc. Perhaps create a seperate gift page with codes to enter at checkout.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Not necessarily*



Justturnin said:


> I voted gift because I think anything "extra" would/should be appreciated by the recipient. *I dont like the GC becasue it forces you to order again to use it and if you order like me that could be months or longer and then it is forgotten about*.
> 
> When I post my small amount of blanks here I always try to give away some "extra" to fill the box. It is usually 1 or more depending on the size of the order and room in the box and a variety of woods (still refining my casts) different than what they order and if I can dig it up different than previous orders.


 When I do that I give a store credit....you get that on your next order whether you remember it or not.  You do have to order again, but I usually only give them to regulars that I think will order again anyway.  Otherwise if I think a customer deserves something I process a partial refund against their order.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

So far  to keep it as it is with a "Thank You Gift" 3 to 1 over a discount and 5 to 1 over change the "Thank You Gift" to banks only. But lots of good info for me to sort.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Roy,
From my perspective as a customer, Is The thank you gift is though your many sales and specials through the IAP.  Good service is thank you enough!

Doug


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd imagine the 'thank you' is preffered as it doesn't require future purchases from you (or any vendor). It may encourage future purchases (by leaving a nice feeling with the buyer) but it doesn't require it to get something.

How about free shipping (incl. Canada), 10% off and a freebie :biggrin: Fine print: Minimum $500 order

AK


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 13, 2012)

I have ordered boxes from you 2 times.  The first time I got a different case that you had which I appreciated.  The second time I did not recieve anything extra, and was not let down.  

IMO I would say something off the wall would be cool.  If someone only makes wood blanks and you send an acrylic for free, there is a story they have if they make that pen.  I do agree with what someone else said, if you get what you ordered at the agreed upon price, there should be no complaints though.  (I still like free stuff)


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 13, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Otherwise if I think a customer deserves something I process a partial refund against their order.


 
I have benifited from this on your site and I see that right up there w/ the Random Gift.  I would be just as thrilled to open the box and find a Blank, Kit, Bit, Glue, Pen Sleve or what ever.  I makes me remember You as a seller when it come time to order more kits.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

*Just befor I go broke!*

*LOL Andrew I promise that for every $500  order you make you'll get free shipping, a 10% discount and a "Thank You Gift".:wink: *
** 

How about free shipping (incl. Canada), 10% off and a freebie :biggrin: Fine print: Minimum $500 order

AK[/quote]


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 13, 2012)

terryf said:


> Personally I would prefer the lowest possible price rather than any of the three options. If its the lowest price it will generally get the most business with the odd exception.
> 
> The reason I say this is because I have customs to contend with. When the value is $150 I pay between 45 and 50 in duty. Approximately 33-40% depending on how the Customs Official classifies it, so the lower the cost, the lower the duty, the easier on the pocket.
> 
> ...


 


This is a fantastic point that I never considered.  The free item kind of loses its luster when you have to come further out of pocket to pay customs for it.  Maybe an "Over Seas Friend Discount" could be considered instead of a freebie.  As far as pick your gift I feel that takes away from the sellers generosity and becomes an entitlement.  I like when I am packing blanks and I look over and just grab a random burl to toss in and fill a void.

I think 100% it is the sellers choice as it is their expense.  That said they could send a message to Over Seas Orders and say, "Hey, I was going to toss some freebies in there, would you prefer that or a discount"

Other than that I see is as my girls say it.  "You get what you get and you dont throw a fit"


----------



## BSea (Jan 13, 2012)

Freebie blanks are nice for new turners, but when you've got a year or more under your belt, you're liable to have more than you'll ever find time to turn.  I've used 2 freebie blanks, and might use 1 or 2 more.  But I'll bet I've received 25 or more since I started turning pens.  I do appreciate the thought, but I'd much rather have discounted or free shipping.  I do want to clarify that this is for vendors that sell pen kits and other things.  For example, if I buy 5 burl blanks from someone that sells only wood, and the vendor throws in another just like it, or similar, then that's great.  And I'm not counting those kind of freebies in the above 25.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> I'd imagine the 'thank you' is preffered as it doesn't require future purchases from you (or any vendor). It may encourage future purchases (by leaving a nice feeling with the buyer) but it doesn't require it to get something.
> 
> How about free shipping (incl. Canada), 10% off and a freebie :biggrin: Fine print: Minimum $500 order
> 
> AK




I realize this is tongue in cheek, we have done a lot of thinking on this subject.  One aspect that is seldom mentioned:  If you have a $500 order, you are also (VERY LIKELY) taking advantage of "quantity discounts" in the articles you are purchasing---so the prospective profit is already being shaved.


----------



## terryf (Jan 13, 2012)

Chris

I hear what you're saying re the entitlement but it may certainly serve as an incentive to buy that little nit extra that you hadn't planned on buying to "make the next bracket" so to speak :biggrin:

I do agree though, freebies shouldn't be seen as a "must have" but rather as a "HEY THANKS, NICE EXTRA". The problem is that so many vendors are doing it now it sorta becomes expected anyways!!

I like your overseas friend idea!! :biggrin::biggrin:



Justturnin said:


> terryf said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I would prefer the lowest possible price rather than any of the three options. If its the lowest price it will generally get the most business with the odd exception.
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ed, thanks for your thoughts, we try our best to treat each order equal.*



edicehouse said:


> I have ordered boxes from you 2 times. The first time I got a different case that you had which I appreciated. The second time I did not recieve anything extra, and was not let down.
> 
> *How this happen I don't know as we should put a THANK YOU in each order no matter how big or small.*
> 
> IMO I would say something off the wall would be cool. If someone only makes wood blanks and you send an acrylic for free, there is a story they have if they make that pen. I do agree with what someone else said, if you get what you ordered at the agreed upon price, there should be no complaints though. (I still like free stuff)


----------

